# The Ultimate Vintage Canadian Wet/Dry/Wet Rig



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

You may remember my old post "seeing double" that described my stereo bassmaster rig. Not being able to let well enough alone, I have gone for a vintage Traynor Wet/Dry/Wet rig (Wet/Dream/Wow?)!

The two external amps are tube rectified Bassmasters with matching YT-12 cabs, and the middle amp is a 6V6 Bassmate head with matching YT-12 cab. This rigs sound amazing even when all amps are completely dry; the spread of sounds and mixture of speakers really gives a nice "3D" sound image. It is a "wee bit" excessive for a bedroom setup (LOL) but it sounds glorious.

Here's to Pete Traynor!

TG
(PS I do not need any more amps)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Pics not loading for me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Wry*/Dry/Wet difficult for me to say (even slowly)




.....no pics here either.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Really? The are showing up for me. Let me try again.

TG


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> *Wry*/Dry/Wet difficult for me to say (even slowly)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None here either.

...........and we spell it "Rye/Dry/Wet" out here.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL I was wondering what on earth you were talking about. Title fixed 




greco said:


> *Wry*/Dry/Wet difficult for me to say (even slowly)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh oh, now you've gone and done it. Until this moment I was happy with my occasional two amp system.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sonic74 (May 21, 2009)

Saw the pics on thegearpage, looks great Steve! A little over the top, ha ha, but must sound awesome! 

Have a great time with it!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> LOL I was wondering what on earth you were talking about. Title fixed


Sorry, I couldn't resist!

Pic is showing!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn, that is one serious rig!
Hope your missus is away from home on a regular basis! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

And I thought I had problems...


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks glorious. YES!!


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

Wowee... Even better than before! I would love to hear that setup live but what I really want to know is where the Hell did you find those vintage YT-212 cabinets? I've been looking for years and never even seen one for sale and this is in the GTA! Did they all go to Quebec or something? Anyways really nice setup... Rabbit


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Set to stun.

Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

You said all those cabs are YT-12's, but they look to be different sizes. Were there different versions?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Damn...very nice! Love vintage Traynor stuff.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Rabbit said:


> what I really want to know is where the Hell did you find those vintage YT-212 cabinets? I've been looking for years and never even seen one for sale and this is in the GTA! Did they all go to Quebec or something? Anyways really nice setup... Rabbit


Yes the cabs are hard to find! It has taken years to get them. One of them I bought from a board member here after putting up several WTB ads over the years. The one under the bassmate involves a ridiculous story. I owned this cab when I was in Edmonton but ending up selling it to a guy in BC because I was a broke student at the time and needed cash. A few months ago I found a very old email (like 8 years old!) regarding that transaction so I emailed and asked if he would consider selling the cab back to me. Needless to say, he did! 

They are great cabs and sound really nice with good speakers in them. Still portable although they certainly have some weight to them. One of them I run as an open back as I prefer the back off with the Weber Alnico Blue and Silver combination.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

jb welder said:


> You said all those cabs are YT-12's, but they look to be different sizes. Were there different versions?


They are all YT-12s. I think there is an optical illusion in the photo that makes the outside cabs look bigger; they are angled slightly inwards making them seem larger and the bassmate head is also slightly smaller than the bassmaster heads (making the middle rig look thinner).

I just had the bassmate cranked up with an attenuator and blended in the two outside cabs set clean and lower in the mix. Man did it sound nice!!! The unattenautated clean amps bring a bit of life back into the sound of the attenuated amp (which I had pretty heavily attenuated).

I wish I had a good guitar with humbuckers to try it out. That said, my Strat sounds amazing so no real worries.

TG


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, first I thought maybe it was an illusion, but the difference looked too great.
3 seems an odd number, maybe you should even it up for better balance .


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that is awesome!!


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

So I'd this a true W/D/W rig or just a 3 amp blended setup? Do you have just effects out of the 2 wet rigs?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

sorbz62 said:


> So I'd this a true W/D/W rig or just a 3 amp blended setup? Do you have just effects out of the 2 wet rigs?


When I use effects, just the two outside amps have effects and the middle stays drive. It sounds really nice and I don't think I could ever use leslie type effects through one amp ever again; it is night and day difference having the dry amp in there! 

Even when I am not using effects, I still like to have all the amps going as it sounds huge even at low volumes.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok!!! Awesome. It is always good to have dry in your wet amps, otherwise it can get a little unbalanced.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Man I want to run my board into that.


----------

